# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Kristie Manor APts/ Del City

## Redskin 70

OK, those crappy apts at 29th and Sooner road and that old Gas station.
I see work going on but havent heard anything about whats going there?

I did hear a rumor that Tinker bought it and is tearing it down..........

Anybody   know anything????? :Closed:

----------


## Lauri101

Looks like they took out tanks at old gas station and fences are down in multiple places, but the apartments continue to stand and harbor rats and vagrants. 

It's an eyesore and safety/health hazard - last I heard Del City was set to demolish.

----------


## bombermwc

Has nothing to do with Tinker. It was Del City forcing the California company that owned those as well as those off of I-40 to stop letting them deteriorate. They were all supposed to have already been torn down. Big surprise Del City is dragging their feet.

----------


## Wambo36

The service station is gone. They were finishing it up this morning when I drove by. Let's get to the apartments.

----------


## cad_poke

I've heard that an On Cue Express is going in where the old gas station was.

----------


## kd5ili

> The service station is gone. They were finishing it up this morning when I drove by. Let's get to the apartments.


They are waiting for tornado season, hoping to save some money.  :Lol2: 

-Chris-

----------


## decepticobra

> OK, those crappy apts at 29th and Sooner road and that old Gas station.
> I see work going on but havent heard anything about whats going there?
> 
> I did hear a rumor that Tinker bought it and is tearing it down..........
> 
> Anybody   know anything?????


those apartments are indeed old. i believe currently its called kristie manor/kristie manor north.

i can still remember back in 1990 when my sister lived there, kristie manor north was called woodcreek apartments--they were old back then too. 

thats a noticeable thing about okc to those who move here from other parts of the country: tons of old apartments, a few newer ones.

most of the newer ones that were built in the last 10 years or so are concentrated in key areas, mainly edmond and norman. 

finding a new apartment complex in midwest city is tough, the only one that even surfaces to mind is the ones on the southwestern corner of 10th and air depot in midwest city, and they are ridiculously overpriced. 

del city and certain areas of okc probably run neck to neck in competition for having some of the oldest apartment complexes in the metro area. 

but alas, okc is a growing and prosperous city. we have a great downtown area thats being progressively redeveloped. we are attracting new business and commerce here all the time.

and with those strides assuredly comes the inevitable tearing down of old apartment complexes to build newer ones to accomodate the influx of transplant residents that will soon move here seeking our new industries for their occupational pursuits.

----------


## decepticobra

> The service station is gone. They were finishing it up this morning when I drove by. Let's get to the apartments.


r.i.p. tune-up masters

----------


## LordGerald

> Has nothing to do with Tinker. It was Del City forcing the California company that owned those as well as those off of I-40 to stop letting them deteriorate. They were all supposed to have already been torn down. Big surprise Del City is dragging their feet.


Actually, it has something to do with Tinker.  Both are in the flight path of the accident potential zone 1 (APZ1) of the crosswinds runway.  As part of the Joint Land Use Study and the Air Installation Compatability Use Zone study, those properties were recommended to be removed and cleared.  It just so happens that they were condemned by Del City.  They will be destroyed and nothing will replace them.

----------


## decepticobra

> Actually, it has something to do with Tinker.  Both are in the flight path of the accident potential zone 1 (APZ1) of the crosswinds runway.  As part of the Joint Land Use Study and the Air Installation Compatability Use Zone study, those properties were recommended to be removed and cleared.  It just so happens that they were condemned by Del City.  They will be destroyed and nothing will replace them.


that doesnt make any sense. there hasnt been an accident there in the last 25 yrs or so, and aircraft technology has significantly improved since that time. 

so why does tinker suddenly jump to its feet now with a safety concern?

or is this REALLY just del city's way of selling land to tinker with the eternal security of having a stout reason to annex its land for govt purposes knowing well that no apartments will ever be erected there ever again.

i think del city is trying to erradicate and eventually remove ALL of its apartments in favor of rezoning the areas for commerce instead. 

del city has nothing but a troubled past with the apartment complexes its had, and would like to shed that past once and for all.

they only have 8 square miles to deal with, shouldnt be too much of a chore to make all 8 apartment-free.

----------


## bombermwc

That's totally wrong General. That's what a few folks that weren't even associated with Tinker anymore wanted to have happen (including not letting the devleopment at I-40 and Sooner to happen). They failed to make a case for their argument...basically because they would like to take all of EOC for their safe zone. But there isn't any reason for it. It's a long story that can be summed up to....that's incorrect.

As I said before, the California company that bought the two complexes has been getting in trouble across the country...and specifically here in OKC. Del City took a proactive approach and condemned the properties because of the failures of the LLC to maintain properly. They were taken to court and the city ran out the leases for the year and started boarding up the buildings. That's why it took a long time for them to finish boarding up....but they were supposed to doze several months ago. I do not know why they haven't.

As for the comment that businesses won't be going back in, that's also incorrect. Go check the county assesor's site. On 9-1-09, a local LLC purchased the land. If they weren't going to allow development of the land, they wouldn't be allowed to sell it. Note the reduction in market value....from 3.5 million to just over 1.

----------


## LordGerald

> That's totally wrong General. That's what a few folks that weren't even associated with Tinker anymore wanted to have happen (including not letting the devleopment at I-40 and Sooner to happen). They failed to make a case for their argument...basically because they would like to take all of EOC for their safe zone. But there isn't any reason for it. It's a long story that can be summed up to....that's incorrect.
> 
> As I said before, the California company that bought the two complexes has been getting in trouble across the country...and specifically here in OKC. Del City took a proactive approach and condemned the properties because of the failures of the LLC to maintain properly. They were taken to court and the city ran out the leases for the year and started boarding up the buildings. That's why it took a long time for them to finish boarding up....but they were supposed to doze several months ago. I do not know why they haven't.
> 
> As for the comment that businesses won't be going back in, that's also incorrect. Go check the county assesor's site. On 9-1-09, a local LLC purchased the land. If they weren't going to allow development of the land, they wouldn't be allowed to sell it. Note the reduction in market value....from 3.5 million to just over 1.


Fair enough.  All I know is what I read in the JLUS report, which is below:

Highlights of Del Citys efforts to preserve and protect the Tinker AFB APZs as provided by city staff for this report include:

APZ I

Rezoned Clanton Trailer Park (SE 29th and Sooner) from high density residential (Mobile Home Park / M-H) to much lower density commercial (Arterial Commercial / AC). Rejected several uses, including a bank, a convenience store, and an automobile sales lot, all of which would have been a gathering point for large numbers of people.

Condemned and is vacating large parts of the Kristie Manor Apartment Complex (SE 29th and Sooner). Property is intended for rezoning from high density residential (R-4) to much lower density commercial (Arterial Commercial / A-C).

Worked with real estate agent to include specifi c information about APZ I land use and density restrictions in promotional materials for Tune Up Masters property (SE 29th and Sooner). Rejected several potential uses, including dry cleaner shop, convenience store, automobile sales lot, and child care center.

----------


## Redskin 70

Wow, great information to the speculation.
I heard that Del City is still involved in tearing it down now the lawsuit has been dropped.

So, what are they going to do with all that vacant land?????when its tore down

----------


## Wambo36

> those apartments are indeed old. i believe currently its called kristie manor/kristie manor north.
> 
> i can still remember back in 1990 when my sister lived there, kristie manor north was called woodcreek apartments--they were old back then too


I had a cousin who lived there in the early to mid seventies. Certianly time for them to come down.

----------


## Wambo36

> .
> 
> As I said before, the California company that bought the two complexes has been getting in trouble across the country...and specifically here in OKC. Del City took a proactive approach and condemned the properties because of the failures of the LLC to maintain properly. They were taken to court and the city ran out the leases for the year and started boarding up the buildings. That's why it took a long time for them to finish boarding up....but they were supposed to doze several months ago. I do not know why they haven't.


From what I've read about the the owner from California, it's suprising he's not facing some sort of criminal charges. He buys these properties and collects rent while letting them fall apart around the renters ears. Good riddance.

----------


## Thunder

> Has nothing to do with Tinker. It was Del City forcing the California company that owned those as well as those off of I-40 to stop letting them deteriorate. They were all supposed to have already been torn down. Big surprise Del City is dragging their feet.


Actually, no.  The company sued to stop the process.  Now that is over, down they go.  One is already cleared.  They're doing it one by one.  I drive by there every day.

----------


## decepticobra

> Actually, no.  The company sued to stop the process.  Now that is over, down they go.  One is already cleared.  They're doing it one by one.  I drive by there every day.


Del City can do everything in its power to get rid of all its nasty old apartment complexes that attract less than desirable residents and/or those with criminal backgrounds. 

however, even if it should accomplish its goal it will still be haunted by the slew of apartments in okc just across its jurisdiction line south of s.e. 44th and sunnylane, not to mention mwc has its share of crooked complexes (the ones slightly north of 10th and midwest blvd surface to mind), and okc also has a few crooked ones right outside dc off of I-35 and s.e. 44th. 

so, even if the apartments go, these types of people del city no longer desires to harbor will still frequent del city due to the businesses located there (i.e. walmart, various eateries, etc)

----------


## Thunder

> Del City can do everything in its power to get rid of all its nasty old apartment complexes that attract less than desirable residents and/or those with criminal backgrounds. 
> 
> however, even if it should accomplish its goal it will still be haunted by the slew of apartments in okc just across its jurisdiction line south of s.e. 44th and sunnylane, not to mention mwc has its share of crooked complexes (the ones slightly north of 10th and midwest blvd surface to mind), and okc also has a few crooked ones right outside dc off of I-35 and s.e. 44th. 
> 
> so, even if the apartments go, these types of people del city no longer desires to harbor will still frequent del city due to the businesses located there (i.e. walmart, various eateries, etc)


Hopefully you are not attacking Sunnyview.  That place is top notch in the whole area of apartments there.  I'm living there a year now and the staff work hard.  Right now, the whole place is getting new roof, not only that, they are replacing the entire top of buildings under the roof and the ac/heat works.

----------


## muzique808

> I've heard that an On Cue Express is going in where the old gas station was.


I heard this from an OnCue store manager as well.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Has nothing to do with Tinker. It was Del City forcing the California company that owned those as well as those off of I-40 to stop letting them deteriorate. *They were all supposed to have already been torn down. Big surprise Del City is dragging their feet.*


Bomber why would you say that.  Reading earlier post it seems that Del City was STOPPED  in their process to tear them down when the property owner filed a law suit  to prevent that.

Sorry but even a CITY has to do  what some old man in a Black Robe says.

Guess they won their law suit and have now proceeded with new owners to get them down.

----------


## mireaux

> Bomber why would you say that.  Reading earlier post it seems that Del City was STOPPED  in their process to tear them down when the property owner filed a law suit  to prevent that.
> 
> Sorry but even a CITY has to do  what some old man in a Black Robe says.
> 
> Guess they won their law suit and have now proceeded with new owners to get them down.


cause bomber thinks he's the know-it-all on mid-del issues and news. sometimes he is, sometimes hes not.

----------


## bombermwc

wow mireaux, thanks for your educated insight. The fact that you personally feel that way, makes me all warm and fuzzy inside considering your other posts.

Fact is, i hadn't heard that the lawsuit came about. When the process first started, the company wasn't putting up a fight at all.

----------


## Redskin 70

Yes, it was in the Sun that they had filed a lawsuit over the condemnation order.

----------


## bombermwc

Ah, that's why I missed it. I don't get the sun...but I guess no one will before long.

----------


## Thunder

It was posted somewhere on here a long time ago.

----------


## Redskin 70

about half the buildings are gone as of today.  ITs looking great

----------


## Lauri101

Good article in Saturday 12/5 Oklahoman.  OnCue did purchase property for "gas station and other retail/commercial development.."

Can't wait - oooh...maybe someone at OnCue Corporate office is able to appreciate the printed word and we could get a bookstore!

Yeah...I'm dreamin'.. :Bright Idea:

----------


## Thunder

In that exact location?  So, how is it that TAFB allow Del City to build a gas station capable of blowing most of the city away if a plane crash there?  Honestly, they should've rebuilt the entire apartment complex under different company.

----------


## Redskin 70

Well, MWC put a gas station in the fall down zone ...its called sams
The apartment complex was a bigger danger to Tinker than a gas station is.  Less people at 3 am when the B-52 crashes

----------


## Thunder

lol?  Have there ever been a crash there?  I think not.  Around that time, I used to drive thru that area every day (or night) for a year, never witness a single plane flying in.

----------


## bombermwc

They're a comin' down folks....

Demo

----------


## OCity05

> Good article in Saturday 12/5 Oklahoman.  OnCue did purchase property for "gas station and other retail/commercial development.."
> 
> Can't wait - oooh...maybe someone at OnCue Corporate office is able to appreciate the printed word and *we could get a bookstore*!
> 
> Yeah...I'm dreamin'..


Perhaps a Barnes & Noble?

----------


## bombermwc

THEY'RE GONE!!!!!!!! I drove by last night and every single one of the buildings is gone. FINALLY!

----------


## Thunder

> THEY'RE GONE!!!!!!!! I drove by last night and every single one of the buildings is gone. FINALLY!


So dramatic. So not true.  There is at least 10 buildings still standing the past hour I drove by.

----------


## plmccordj

The buildings that are still there are the ones that are West of the creek, next door to the KFC.

----------


## mmonroe

Now, lets get the ones at I-40 and Reno too!

----------


## Thunder

> Now, lets get the ones at I-40 and Reno too!


Correction: I-40 and Scott

----------


## mmonroe

Does it matter? You knew the ones I was talking about mother.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Does it matter? You knew the ones I was talking about mother.


Yes I like the way you think :Phone:

----------


## toxiew

their gone!!!!!

----------


## Redskin 70

Any one paying attention to the work being accomplished?
THe creek is cleaned and straightened
There is now underground drainage where before it was just a  bar ditch.
Nice looking entrance onto Sooner.
Forms have been set for the station,
The whole place is now leveled and cleared.
Yerp Big D is on the move, finally.
Next stop Oak Ridge on Bryant :Omg:

----------


## decepticobra

> Correction: I-40 and Scott


yeah, those have to be some of the worst in the metro. others that come to mind are some apts off of 10th & council area. in mwc, would be some on midwest blvd just due north of 10th st. those hideous ones in moore..just west of I-35 on 4th street, i think...has an irish name to it. ..also in moore, theres a few section-8 complexes off of santa fe.

----------


## dmoor82

> yeah, those have to be some of the worst in the metro. others that come to mind are some apts off of 10th & council area. in mwc, would be some on midwest blvd just due north of 10th st. those hideous ones in moore..just west of I-35 on 4th street, i think...has an irish name to it. ..also in moore, theres a few section-8 complexes off of santa fe.


^^^Yeah,those Apts in MWC,just North of 10th are pretty bad!except Midwest Territory!the 1story Apt complex's that look like condos,only 1 neighbor and NO sec 8! anyways back to topic I'm glad to see Kristie Manor gone it was an eyesore!

----------


## Redskin 70

Lets not forget the ones in Warr Acres the city took and are developiong into single family residential.....

----------


## oneforone

It was The Village not Warr Acres.

----------


## disinfected

There are more abandoned ones down near the ones on I-40 and Scott, I can't remember what street they are on, but there are some on either side of 40.

----------


## mmonroe

Yes, there are other discussions about them around here on the forums.  I don't have specific links though.

----------


## Redskin 70

Well, I do know that the Pott.tribe has purchased them and are planning something really big up there.
Its a great location

----------


## mmonroe

I wish they"d hurry!

----------


## Dar405301

redskin, are you saying that the pott tribe has bought the apartments around I-40 and scott, and are planing to build something in their place?

----------


## Dar405301

which apartments exactly?

----------


## oneforone

> which apartments exactly?





> redskin, are you saying that the pott tribe has bought the apartments around I-40 and scott, and are planing to build something in their place?


The Citizen Potawatomi Nation owns Logan Point they plan on demolishing the complex. There is a story in Eastward about the tribe donating the the old apartment buildings to fire departments from all over the city for training. 

http://eastword.net/article/06-03-20...partments.aspx

----------


## so1rfan

I was told yesterday that the Sooner Road OnCue would be about seven more weeks, the Douglas Blvd one will likely open tomorrow. They have like five milkshake machines on the wall in there.

----------


## Redskin 70

> The Citizen Potawatomi Nation owns Logan Point they plan on demolishing the complex. There is a story in Eastward about the tribe donating the the old apartment buildings to fire departments from all over the city for training. 
> 
> Eastword > > Firefighters conduct drills using Del City apartments


Well I knew the Tribe had them but didnt know they were burning them down.......

----------


## bombermwc

That's pretty satisfying to know that the folks that closed the place will be able to use it to their benefit like that as well. They could also do some urban combat training for the PD. Drug raid practice, pursuit, etc...that sort of thing. Then when you're done, burn the sucker down and practice putting it out.

Sounds like good practice to me.

----------


## Wambo36

> Well I knew the Tribe had them but didnt know they were burning them down.......


They won't be burning them. They'll literally be tearing them down a little at a time. We did the same thing with some apts. last year. Usually they do search and rescue training and then start cutting them up with ventilation and rescue training. Cutting holes on the roofs, floors and walls, etc.. Too many FF's being seriously injured or killed nationwide in training fires, in these type structures, to do that anymore.

----------


## disinfected

Aside from the ones in question, I am thinking of the ones behind the 7-11 and the 66 Station, which are also abandoned.

----------


## rondvu

Back in the day the SW corner of 29th and Sooner was a go-cart tack.  Behind the track was the private neighborhood pool for Del Aire. SE was the riding stables for Tinker. The NW was always empty. The NE had a Kerr Mcgee and behind it was the Sooner Twin drive in.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Back in the day the SW corner of 29th and Sooner was a go-cart tack.  Behind the track was the private neighborhood pool for Del Aire. SE was the riding stables for Tinker. The NW was always empty. The NE had a Kerr Mcgee and behind it was the Sooner Twin drive in.


your really showing your age to remember the go cart track............I had  to confirm with some of my sources, your correct  :Bow:

----------


## Redskin 70

> Aside from the ones in question, I am thinking of the ones behind the 7-11 and the 66 Station, which are also abandoned.


great article in the Oklahoma about just that location.  It was in the Friday East sectionDilapidated apartment complex draws complaints | NewsOK.com

 :Congrats:

----------


## mmonroe

good lord, google the guys name...

----------


## Lauri101

> good lord, google the guys name...


known the world over as a slumlord/bloodlord - wonder why no one has shut him down?  Interesting articles.

----------


## Redskin 70

> known the world over as a slumlord/bloodlord - wonder why no one has shut him down?  Interesting articles.


 California, he was prosecuted for man slaughter for failure to maintain his properties I believe that was in an article from the Oklahoman
He is  supposedly forbidden from owning  apts in California now......so  Oklahoma has him :Fighting32:

----------


## Bostonfan

> Back in the day the SW corner of 29th and Sooner was a go-cart tack. * Behind the track was the private neighborhood pool for Del Aire.* SE was the riding stables for Tinker. The NW was always empty. The NE had a Kerr Mcgee and behind it was the Sooner Twin drive in.


Are you talking about the pool that was named Tempo?  Or something like that?

----------


## disinfected

> great article in the Oklahoma about just that location.  It was in the Friday East sectionDilapidated apartment complex draws complaints | NewsOK.com


Funny how at the beginning of the video, you can see the other abandoned complex across the highway in one of the frames.

----------


## Redskin 70

Well,
I see the ON CUE has opened for business.  One one been in there yet?\Gotta go try the gas

----------


## Thunder

Not quite open yet.  Those are the people working inside and landscaping outside.  The way they parked their cars is very deceitful.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Not quite open yet.  Those are the people working inside and landscaping outside.  The way they parked their cars is very deceitful.


I see you're on top of current events as usual Thunder. It's open went there last night and this morning. One stop shopping for gas, ice, sodas, soft serve ice cream, corn dogs and sausage gravy from a dispenser! Okie heaven.

Joking and jabbing aside, I really hope we get more and more of these. They are run very well, have a great selection, nice restroom, drive thrus and I love the covered parking lots.

----------


## Thunder

I was there yesterday, they had yellow tapes closing off the entrances...

----------


## progressiveboy

> I see you're on top of current events as usual Thunder. It's open went there last night and this morning. One stop shopping for gas, ice, sodas, soft serve ice cream, corn dogs and sausage gravy from a dispenser! Okie heaven.
> 
> Joking and jabbing aside, I really hope we get more and more of these. They are run very well, have a great selection, nice restroom, drive thrus and I love the covered parking lots.


 Are they as clean and nice as QT's? OKC needs better, cleaner convience stores. Our QT's in the DFW area are so clean, pleasant employees and selection is great! The 7-11's in the OKC are not the greatest. Maybe OnCue will raise the bar for 7-11 or Circle K?

----------


## BBatesokc

> I was there yesterday, they had yellow tapes closing off the entrances...


Maybe they saw you coming! They were open by 5pm because I got gas and my 3rd 44oz diet soda of the day (my only vice and I can't seem to break it).

----------


## BBatesokc

> Are they as clean and nice as QT's? OKC needs better, cleaner convience stores. Our QT's in the DFW area are so clean, pleasant employees and selection is great! The 7-11's in the OKC are not the greatest. Maybe OnCue will raise the bar for 7-11 or Circle K?


I personally think they are the nicest c-store chain I've even been in. The thing 7-11 has going for it is its long standing in the community and the fact they don't take up nearly as much room as an On Cue. I'd bypass a 7-11 or local foreign owned dirty c-store to get to an On Cue. Never tried the drive through before. Anyone know if they do fountain refills in the drive through?

----------


## easternobserver

> Maybe they saw you coming!


This is hilarious.  They opened at 6AM on Friday.

----------


## so1rfan

> Are they as clean and nice as QT's? OKC needs better, cleaner convience stores. Our QT's in the DFW area are so clean, pleasant employees and selection is great! The 7-11's in the OKC are not the greatest. Maybe OnCue will raise the bar for 7-11 or Circle K?


Yep, the metro area OnCue's are along the same model as QuikTrip. QT can't build in OKC because of the 7-Eleven stores. Same reason there are no 7-Eleven's in Tulsa. (The metro 7-Eleven's are not part of the National 7-Eleven group.) OnCue was genius to build their stores the way they did here in the metro area.

----------


## Thunder

Just because there was a "mutual" agreement between 7-11 and QT does not mean they can not enter each other's market areas.  

OnCue is better than QT, but QT has more pastries while OnCue features donuts from Krispy Kreme.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Just because there was a "mutual" agreement between 7-11 and QT does not mean they can not enter each other's market areas.  
> 
> OnCue is better than QT, but QT has more pastries while OnCue features donuts from Krispy Kreme.



For some people there is this pesky little thing called their word - there was a time that a person's word meant more to them than anything else. Doesn't mean much to some people.

----------


## Redskin 70

well I bought gas there this afternoon..........so I guess its official

----------


## Thunder

> For some people there is this pesky little thing called their word - there was a time that a person's word meant more to them than anything else. Doesn't mean much to some people.


Are those two men still in business...executive/owner of these companies?  If not, then no need to keep their word.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Are those two men still in business...executive/owner of these companies?  If not, then no need to keep their word.


You never cease to amaze Thunder. And, yes, as far as I know Chester Cadiuex of QT is still alive and has always honored the agreement.

----------


## Thunder

> You never cease to amaze Thunder. And, yes, as far as I know Chester Cadiuex of QT is still alive and has always honored the agreement.


Still alive, but is he still an active executive/owner? That is a question you failed to answer.

----------


## bombermwc

Oh Thunder,  you never cease to amaze me with your way with words. I'm guessing people interaction is not your strong point.

----------


## Thunder

> Oh Thunder,  you never cease to amaze me with your way with words. I'm guessing people interaction is not your strong point.


Do you want an ice cream?  I can special deliver one to you.

----------


## Lauri101

> Do you want an ice cream?  I can special deliver one to you.


I do!  FroYo please! LOL

----------


## bombermwc

Oh, I hear that the OnCue on 29th and Douglas has the by the ounce stuff like Pink Swirl only you don't have to deal with the rude owners.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Oh, I hear that the OnCue on 29th and Douglas has the by the ounce stuff like Pink Swirl only you don't have to deal with the rude owners.


I know they do at the new location at SW 29 and Sooner Rd. Yeah nothing like topping your soft serve with toppings that have been sitting in the open air while who's knows what was poking around in it. They might as well have just set it up in the men's room.

As for Pink Swirl - we go to the MWC one all the time. The employees and owner are always very nice when we are there. Same with the Peach Wave in Bricktown.

----------


## bombermwc

Well the day when the prego lady told my wife that if she was allergic to shellfish that she probably just shouldn't eat there in the most snotty rude tone you can imagine, was the day we were done with the place. Especially since the other 10 times we told them the same thing, they were more than happy (like all the other sushi places in the world) to make it work. The stupid cow face also said she "wasn't sure what we expected her to do about it". We were dumbfounded to say the least.

Too bad there isn't another sushi place in MWC that doesn't suck.

----------


## Wambo36

> Oh, I hear that the OnCue on 29th and Douglas has the by the ounce stuff like Pink Swirl only you don't have to deal with the rude owners.


Yeah, there's nothing like the look on the face of someone who reads the "39 cents per ounce" sign and doesn't realize they've got $5 worth of yogurt and toppings until they check out. He didn't argue, but the look of shock was pretty apparent.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Yeah, there's nothing like the look on the face of someone who reads the "39 cents per ounce" sign and doesn't realize they've got $5 worth of yogurt and toppings until they check out. He didn't argue, but the look of shock was pretty apparent.


 ouch, now that would suck big time..............thanks for that tip

----------


## kevinpate

> ... open by 5pm because I got gas and my 3rd 44oz diet soda of the day (my only vice and I can't seem to break it).


Don't think of your soda as a vice.  Think of your 44 oz drinks as disposable hand weights.

----------


## bombermwc

Sorry, I laugh when I see people do that. It's like, "im on a diet, so I'll take the light one", then they pile a pound of candy and crap on it. The low fat stuff doesn't work if you eat twice as much as you would have before.

I'll take a big mac, large fries, apple pie....on and a diet coke. I'm on a diet.   < - sure ya are.

----------

